# Drunken Robot Pornography



## Judge Spear (Mar 31, 2013)

That is not a title for shock value. That is the ACTUAL title of the following game. For the narrow minded ones who literally think every FPS is a military clone...prepare your sphincters. I love the idea of a simple, bullshitless, fast, and difficult game. Weird and colorful only adds to it. I'm instantly sold on this.

[video=youtube;ONPgot7jqxU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ONPgot7jqxU[/video]

Also, give this channel a watch if you like. One of the most fair AND fun reviewers out there.


----------



## Rheumatism (Mar 31, 2013)

Ah yeah Classic Game Room.  Been watching them for quite some time now.


----------



## Percy (Mar 31, 2013)

With that title, I'm interested.


----------



## Symlus (Mar 31, 2013)

Would buy... If I had money. Too poor for Ramen, but I have $60 in change.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 31, 2013)

Well that is one of the most interesting video game titles of all time.

Well I am going to have to give a look at drunken robot pornography.  I would love drunken robot pornography if I could play with it.


----------



## BRN (Mar 31, 2013)

Met the Dejobaan team and played this back at PAX Seattle '12. I can say first-hand it's fucking fun - very different to AaaaAaAAAaA!, but it's still got all the humour. Will be buying.


----------



## Kaedal (Mar 31, 2013)

That looks outrageously fun, and with a price tag of 10 EUR, I might even be willing to give it a shot. It looks like the kind of game that would benefit from some sort of competitive, small-scale multiplayer, but I wont complain. Singleplayer looks good enough for that price.


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 31, 2013)

You know what this game really reminded me of? Anyone ever played this PS1 game called Jumping Flash? It was one of the earliest 3D platformers and you played as a rabbit mech that fired twin lasers and double jumped in a big platforming environment.



Rheumatism said:


> Ah yeah Classic Game Room.  Been watching them for quite some time now.



I love Mark. He's not as critical as others, but he's extremely thorough with reviews. He shows plenty of gameplay and when other big name reviewers don't have video reviews for obscure stuff like ESPGaluda, Einhander, or Raiden 4, Mark's got me covered with tons of footage and a better understanding...even if he isn't good at the game. Other people will suck and give the game a negative score because they don't get the gameplay which is fine, it's opinionated, but I wouldn't trust an opinion that doesn't have an grasp of the subject matter. Best example is IGN's review of Akai Katana. Made me laugh. 

But, yeah, I love CGR to pieces. 



CannonFodder said:


> Well that is one of the most interesting video game titles of all time.
> 
> Well I am going to have to give a look at drunken robot pornography.  I would love drunken robot pornography if I could play with it.



I never see interesting names, just oddball games. I honestly think this is the most outlandish I've seen. I love obscure junk like this.



SIX said:


> Met the Dejobaan team and played this back at PAX Seattle '12. I can say first-hand it's fucking fun - very different to AaaaAaAAAaA!, but it's still got all the humour. Will be buying.



Cool. PAX East was in town last week. I didn't go.

This does look great though. And I agree with Kaedal, this is one game that could benefit definitely from multiplayer, though I think it'd be more fun local. It looks like something I'd play on the Gamecube or N64 with friends...just really good visuals.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 31, 2013)

Where is Bender?


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 31, 2013)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Where is Bender?



DLC


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Kazooie (Mar 31, 2013)

It seems like the HUD and graphics still need polish. Music sounds great, though.


----------



## BRN (Mar 31, 2013)

Okay, so I ended up buying four copies of it.

Anyway!

First thoughts? It's an alpha. It's very obvious that it's an alpha - the GUI and menus are basically Windows VB. However, the GAME. Oh my gosh the game.

It's still so fun despite having made so much progress since I last played it. If you enjoyed AAAaaaAaAaA!, then you're going to love this.

Have some footage of my gameplay. :3

[yt]1pcDFc9cfmQ[/yt]


----------



## Aidy (Mar 31, 2013)

Looks pretty fun, I might give it a go when I have some money to spend, could always do with something to waste a bit of time on


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 31, 2013)

The music in this game is fucking sexy.


----------



## RaththeBlackDragon (Apr 1, 2013)

what the fuck


----------

